# Did you know this?



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi to all of you. 

Here, in China, I saw a really bargain (a DeWALT table saw model DW744). I googled and this is what I came across.

DEWALT Recalls Table Saws Due to Laceration Hazard
The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: DEWALT DW744 Jobsite Table Saws

Units: About 13,000

Manufacturer: DEWALT Industrial Tool Co., of Towson, Md.

Hazard: The pivot bracket on the saw can separate which can misalign the
blade and the fence and cause kick back. This poses a laceration hazard
to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: DEWALT has received one reported incident of the
table saw's blade misaligning. No injuries have been reported.

Description: This recall involves the 10 inch DEWALT jobsite table saw
model number DW744. Date codes included in the recall are 200715 through
200740. The table saws are yellow and black. The model number and date
code are located on the name plate on the front of the saw. Table saws
with an "X" stamped on the name plate by the date code are not included
in this recall.

Sold at: Major home centers and hardware stores nationwide from April
2007 through January 2008 for about $500.

Manufactured in: Mexico

*Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled table saws
and contact DEWALT for the location of a service center to obtain a free
replacement table saw.*

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact DEWALT toll-free
at (888) 742-9178 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or
visit the firm's Web site at DEWALT: High Performance Industrial Tools and Accessories

After read this recall I deleted the opportunity to buy the machine.
Only my two cents for safety at the workshop.:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A timely warning, Alexis, that any brand may suffer from design faults.

One incident and no injuries? Not dated April 01 was it?.......


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

If it was a really good deal price wise you could buy the saw and then contact Dewalt and get a new one.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting - as just last week I saw one or one almost identical while a contractor was working next door. I would be more concerned that with the supplied rickety/spindly stand and it falling over then the cheap appearing fence. Here's the 744X, and what it looks like: DEWALT DW744X 10-Inch Job-Site Table Saw with 24-1/2-Inch Max Rip Capacity - Amazon.com. Not a 79 pound saw I want, having a very hefty 200+ pound JET !!!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

I did a Google search and found the official DeWalt Recall. And, as you can imagine, there is always a lawyer willing to file a law suit for damages.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Web Shepherd said:


> I did a Google search and found the official DeWalt Recall. And, as you can imagine, there is always a lawyer willing to file a law suit for damages.



Bound to happen........:sarcastic:

Wonder what the law says now that DeWalt have issued the recall and if some dumb, alcohol affected tradie continues to use the saw? I must go looking for a Chevy Vega? haha. :jester:


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Bound to happen........:sarcastic:
> 
> Wonder what the law says now that DeWalt have issued the recall and if some dumb, alcohol affected tradie continues to use the saw? I must go looking for a Chevy Vega? haha. :jester:


....and again, that parasitic tort lawyer in the US, especially, will be the big winner.

What you need is a Ford Pinto to ensure self immolation after a rear end collision:bad:


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Guys .......
Don't get too wound up that recall was from 2008 and only covered a batch not all that model saw...... if you run across that model simply look for the X after the date code and if everyone is shying away from it because of the recall all the better, the price should be low.



Dewalt is now owned by MAC tools who are owned by Stanley - Black & Decker. MAC tools in my neck of the woods has tool trucks running around selling auto mechanics their tool needs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Silly me, I usually check the dates.......


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Richard.

For me, the date does not matter. The point is if those table saws have been recalled why are they for sale in other countries? I knew about this just by chance. What if I take this to my garage without knowing the associated risk?

At this moment I am watching CNN news and they are talking about a recall of more than one million cars, produced by major manufacturers, due to problems with the air bag system. This is something to take into consideration. I think that nobody will buy one of those, one or two years later knowing that situation.

Hope none of us has one of these table saw at his/her workshop.

Best regards.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> if some dumb, alcohol affected tradie continues to use the saw?


Hi James

Do tradesmen still drink where you are, though? Over here that's an early bath at the very least at least in part because if you've taken alcohol you aren't insured. Just common sense, really - alcohol and sharp, whizzy, spinny bits of steel or carbide never mix. Same goes for hangovers in my book

Regards

Phil


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

It's almost guaranteed here that a tradesman will be drinking wine or beer in his lunch break.
Apart from that, roofers are rarely seen with any kind of safety gear and their tool of choice for trimming roofing timbers in place is a chainsaw.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

gav said:


> It's almost guaranteed here that a tradesman will be drinking wine or beer in his lunch break.
> Apart from that, roofers are rarely seen with any kind of safety gear and their tool of choice for trimming roofing timbers in place is a chainsaw.


Jeez, Gav

Drink alcohol in your break - early bath (or the bums rush)
No safety gear - early bath 
Chain saw? I have seen them on a few refurbs where the structural framing guys were using them for cutting-out large beams, but the guy using them was wearing proper "Stihlsaw pants" (the Kevlar re-inforced jobbies - sort of modern chain mail) - get it wrong with a chain saw and hit the femoral artery and you've potentially got less than 10 minutes left to make your peace, or whatever (but NO drinking - that's not allowed.....).

It's stuff like that which makes me very wary of working with Eastern Europeans. In the past 5 years the only serious/near fatal accidents I've come across all involved Eastern European trades who didn't speak English and therefore couldn't take safety instructions (like our lead scaffolder on one job who was struck by a 10kg cement block tossed off the top, i.e. 3rd, floor of a building by one of these guys - the scaffie's hard hat split, but the surgeon managed to sort pout the mess and stitch him up and he was back at work about 8 weeks later albiet with a doozie of a scar - without the hat he'd have been dead). This is not just a language issue, though, it's a work-culture one. Or maybe it's just that they're all out to collect their own personal Darwin Award

If this sounds like I'm a sissy, well maybe, but I'm out to collect my pension with all my major appendages still attached and functioning and with, so far as is possible, two or more of everything still intact. I might yet get there

Regards

Phil


----------



## tool613 (Apr 7, 2013)

Phil 


The trades over here anyway have alway atracted the leech,slacker,loser ,adult residence in the basement,a person who has more or less failed in life and is at peace with it.

The trades have been on a slide down this way for years thanks to the school board. I mean if you were not up to the acadimic range they would send you to wood shop to make a lamp. You would not believe the work poll I have to pick from. most of the men i dare use are my age or older.


jack
English machines


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> Wonder what the law says now that DeWalt have issued the recall and if some dumb, alcohol affected tradie continues to use the saw?


This comment was in reference to the current debate over saw safety after THAT case....( and NOT an attack on tradies, per se.)

You don't need to be covered by insurance if you have a "good" lawyer.


----------



## Adward (Apr 23, 2013)

I dont know it at all , is this really a true thing?
I just can't believe it. Well also it seems to me very interesting related to date point of view.


----------

